# Collets for 5914



## KenL (Aug 29, 2013)

This is an area that I don't know anything about yet! But what size/collets and other tooling is needed to use collets on a 5914 clausing lathe?


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 29, 2013)

What is the spindle bore diameter, nose type, and nose taper?

Robert D.


----------



## KenL (Aug 29, 2013)

Mt4.5


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 29, 2013)

OK.  I didn't know that there was an MT4.5.  What about the bore and chuck mount?

Robert D.


----------



## KenL (Aug 30, 2013)

L-00 and I believe 1 3/8


----------



## songbird (Sep 1, 2013)

KenL said:


> This is an area that I don't know anything about yet! But what size/collets and other tooling is needed to use collets on a 5914 clausing lathe?


I have a 5914, with the 4.5 m.t. Spindle hole & the L-00 mount. I had to order, (from Clausing), an adaptor that fits the spindle hole that receives the 5C collet. It runs about $70.00. You will also need the draw bar, which is probably available thru Clausing, then start buying 5C collets! I've bought a great set on eBay. That's it, good luck, Jim B.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in responding - was out of town attending another funeral.

There are two generic collet types - solid and hollow.  Common examples of the first would be MT3 or MT4 (or maybe, although I never saw one) MT4.5) and R8.  These will only hold short workpieces and are more commonly used to hold cutters and drill bits.  Examples of the second (that might be of interest for your machine) are 5C and various sizes of ER.  Both are quite commonly available.

There are three basic types of collet closers.  One is built similar to and attaches to the spindle like a chuck and may be described in ads and catalogs as a "collet chuck".  The second is a drawbar (for solid collets) or draw tube (for hollow ones) that runs through the spindle with a handwheel on the left end and threads on the right end  to fit the collet threads.  The third also uses a draw tube but in place of the handwheel has a pivoted lever, hydraulic cylinder, or some other means of quickly pulling on the drawbar or draw tube.  

Solid collets generally fit the spindle taper directly, although you could use an adaptor.  Hollow ones could fit the spindle taper (there are a few spindles made that way for 5C) but more usually have a closer adaptor that fits the spindle taper and that the collet fits into.

Robert D.


----------



## KenL (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Songbird I wasn't aware that clausing was still out there. Where can I get I touch with them?


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 3, 2013)

Clausing Service Center, Kalamazoo, MI.  800-3230972.  Ask for old parts, or old Clausing parts.

Robert D.


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Robert


----------



## waynebpcr (Aug 28, 2021)

great info


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks.  Had I written the description today, I would have added the European ER style collets which are basically like the collet that secures tooling in a Dremel rotary tool or equivalent.  Except that the ER is available in sizes to take work piece or work stock sizes up to about 1" diameter.  I won't describe them further unless several of you need to know or think that you might.


----------

